
Timeline JS - Beautifully crafted timelines - paulgerhardt
http://timeline.verite.co/
======
chrisdroukas
This is absolutely gorgeous. A great addition to this would be state loading
via a URL hash, kind of like Timemap.js does it.

Example:

[http://timemap.googlecode.com/svn/tags/2.0.1/examples/state....](http://timemap.googlecode.com/svn/tags/2.0.1/examples/state.html#zoom=8&center=44.04811573082351,13.29345703125&date=1500-01-21T12:17:37Z&selected=artists-0)

